# Pacemaker/ICD interrogation



## stone6401 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi all,

Can anyone confirm that device interrogation during a postop visit is a billable code?  I'm looking to bill 93288 or 93289....is this allowed?  Thanks!


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, it is. Pacemaker/device checks are NOT included in the global period. You may bill for them.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

